# Coyote meat?



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone here fed coyote meat to their dogs? I have an opportunity to get a LOT of coyote meat, but I'm not sure how good it would be for my dogs. It doesn't seem like there would be anything wrong with it, but it seems kind of... weird. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've fed coyote meat along with fox meat. It IS kind of weird, I'll give you that, but in NL, they are both a problem and this way it isn't being wasted. My dogs never got much of it really but my grandfathers did. It's not like it's bad for them. If you can get over the weirdness factor it's just another meat source.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

My brain says there is nothing wrong with feeding coyote, but some small part of me is going, "Isn't that WEIRD though?" Haha. I will probably at least try it with them!


----------



## rescuedogs (Mar 13, 2013)

It does somehow seem cannibalistic, doesn't it? 

Just make sure not to feed the liver. A carnivore's liver has a dangerous concentration of vitamin A - enough to be fatal.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

No I would not feed it. To me it is just not right. It doesn't even seem to me that they and I mean the coyote themselves will eat another ones carcass. I do think that the ravens will eat it. It's just not normal for them to eat each other.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

do coyotes have a lot of worms?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't know about worms but they sure do get mange.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

In any of the ones I've ever seen there weren't worms, and none in NL get mange. Maybe it is just because we are on an island and it can't spread to us. Definitely be cautious.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I would definitely NOT feed coyote. The rule I go by is don’t feed other carnivores.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would NEVER feed coyote meat to dogs. I would be concerned with rabies, distemper, mange, heart worm, etc. Not worth the risk to my pack. Plus....the 'ewww' factor. The same reason I would not eat chimpanzee is the same reason I would not feed coyote to my dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Me neither. I just keep thinking of Mad Cow disease and how that started.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope. Carnivores don't eat carnivores.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Carnivores totally eat carnivores. Coyotes carry off dogs and cats to eat all the time. Cats kill pretty much everything and eat it. Predators in the wild don't see another predator and go, "oops, we're predator bros, can't eat you!" they take what they can get. 

Some good points have been brought up, and I still haven't made up my mind yet. But predators eating predators is the least of my concerns.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> Carnivores totally eat carnivores. Coyotes carry off dogs and cats to eat all the time. Cats kill pretty much everything and eat it. Predators in the wild don't see another predator and go, "oops, we're predator bros, can't eat you!" they take what they can get.
> 
> Some good points have been brought up, and I still haven't made up my mind yet. But predators eating predators is the least of my concerns.


Most of US don't feed carnivores to our carnivores. I should have been more clear.


----------

